# males eating eegs



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

How often will a young male father eat all his eegs? I had one eat all of them 2 days after they were fertalized!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have never heard of males eating ALL of the eggs. Sometimes they may eat a few, but most of the time the male is collecting the eggs and will spit them back into the bubble nest he created.
Females will sometimes eat the eggs, but males not usually.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

did you condition the pair before you spawned them?? it could be that he got super hungry or there was something really wrong with the eggs


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

No i didn't condition em.. I neglected to see how important it was. I was mistaken though I did find about 20 fry a few dayz later!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats dude. the pop must have been eating the unfertilized eggs. seen that happen a lot with a lot of fish.


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

I actually have male betta eating fertilized egg before. Some are just behave that way but sometime maybe due to the male felt unsafe and got stressed and eat all the eggs.


----------

